

No accident Instagram’s videos are exactly as long as a television commercial - securingsincity
http://qz.com/96475/its-no-accident-facebook-made-instagrams-new-videos-exactly-as-long-as-a-television-commercial/

======
securingsincity
I think what is interesting about this idea is that a lot of television ads
are noise. they don't bring any value what so ever. the other class of ads are
so well thought out that many mistake them for content. For me, my friends and
the people I follow on instagram spend time crafting photos, sure there are
some pictures of food. If Instagram/Facebook can ensure that the videos that I
see in my feed are crafted that they fit the look and feel of instagram then
sure let them in, but I could do without garbage ads.

